# Carlton 4400-4 Stump Grinder



## NCTREE (Mar 1, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing a stump grinder. My friend has 99 Carlton 4400-4 with a duetz diesel engine. It has 850 hrs on it. He is asking $9000 for it. Do you think this is a good price? He seems to take good care of it but is their anything that I need to look out for on this model?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a stump grinder. My friend has 99 Carlton 4400-4 with a duetz diesel engine. It has 850 hrs on it. He is asking $9000 for it. Do you think this is a good price? He seems to take good care of it but is their anything that I need to look out for on this model?



I would check the Tree Trader mag and or website to compare prices. I don't have that model of Carlton but I like my 8018 TRX. Seems like that price might be kind of high but not sure.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 2, 2010)

Ask the seller if the cutter wheel bearings have ever been replaced because if they have not ever been replaced they will be soon. Check the bearings by trying to wiggle the cutter wheel back and forth to see if there is any play in it. Usually when I change bearings, the shaft needs replacing also.


----------



## howel07264 (Mar 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a stump grinder. My friend has 99 Carlton 4400-4 with a duetz diesel engine. It has 850 hrs on it. He is asking $9000 for it. Do you think this is a good price? He seems to take good care of it but is their anything that I need to look out for on this model?


Great machine. I Have one with 2000 hours.Check if timing belt ever replaced$600. check when jackshaft and cutter wheel bearings last replaced$1200 plus labor ask when poly belt and sprockets last replaced$1000 plus labor. The price is about right if it has remote control. Too high with lever controls.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info I will definatly check with him to see what has been done. I know it is not remote controls so What do you think is a good price if everything else has been done to it? Thanks Marc


----------



## howel07264 (Mar 7, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Thanks for the info I will definatly check with him to see what has been done. I know it is not remote controls so What do you think is a good price if everything else has been done to it? Thanks Marc


Everything in good shape with correct hours $7500. In 1999 this machine sold for about 15k new without remote. I would wait for one with remote myself. If you ever used one with remote you would want nothing else.


----------

